# Impromptu Foothill Flyers/monrovia/arcadia/626 Ride



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2016)

Mr. and Mrs. Rustjunkie are riding to Arcadia Park, corner of Huntington and Santa Anita.
We'll be there ~10am.

@Taza Coffee is across the street for fuel 

@fordmike65
@Desireé
@tikicruiser
@Fenderless
@rustintime
@Schwinn499
@hellshotrods 

Tag a buddy!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 30, 2016)

We're getting ready...

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 30, 2016)

Jumping in the shower, then hitting the local Schwinn shop to pick out a ride...see you there.


----------



## None (May 30, 2016)

Wish I wasn't at work in downtown LA! :,(


----------



## None (May 30, 2016)

If there's any afternoon riding let me know!!


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Schwinn499 (May 30, 2016)




----------



## GTs58 (May 30, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


>









Are you playing catch up or are you leading the pack?


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 30, 2016)

Zoomin solo...those ballooners cant hang...


----------



## fordmike65 (May 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 30, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Zoomin solo...those ballooners cant hang...



Please...its the price we pay for riding a bike that actually has some style


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 30, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Please...its the price we pay for riding a bike that actually has some style







S-T-Y-L-E!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 30, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


>



Miss me already?


----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Schwinn499 (May 30, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2016)




----------



## GTs58 (May 30, 2016)

Gawd, look at that Sports Tourer! Not one speck of dirt or rust on that beauty!


----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 30, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Gawd, look at that Sports Tourer! Not one speck of dirt or rust on that beauty!



Meh..Cuz no one wanted to ride that thing! Bleh!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 30, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Schwinn499 (May 30, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2016)

_Superior_ cleanliness


----------



## tikicruiser (May 30, 2016)

Wow! missed 2 rides in the same weekend. My youngest son called last night and invited me to go to Vasquez Rock's with a couple of his buddies to do some R.C." rock crawling".Had a great time it though, and it  look's like you guy's did to.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 30, 2016)

tikicruiser said:


> Wow! missed 2 rides in the same weekend. My youngest son called last night and invited me to go to Vasquez Rock's with a couple of his buddies to do some R.C." rock crawling".Had a great time it though, and it  look's like you guy's did to.



No way! I used to go scale crawling there a few years ago...before the bike thing took over...


----------



## Jarod24 (May 30, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 322560




2 killer bikes there!


----------



## GTs58 (May 30, 2016)

I'm kinda at a loss about that Black Superior. A loaner bike?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 30, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> I'm kinda at a loss about that Black Superior. A loaner bike?



Found it abandoned resting against a backalley dumpster.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 30, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Found it abandoned resting against a backalley dumpster.




JK. It belongs to our buddy Ron. Apparently Cody is contagious and infected him with the Schwinn Lightweight flu.


----------



## GTs58 (May 30, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> JK. It belongs to our buddy Ron. Apparently Cody is contagious and infected him with the Schwinn Lightweight flu.




If Ron hurries to the Urgent Care he can get a shot for that flu before it gets worse.


----------



## tikicruiser (May 31, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> No way! I used to go scale crawling there a few years ago...before the bike thing took over...
> 
> View attachment 322748 View attachment 322749 View attachment 322750



Wow that's cool ! You still have your stuff?.We try to make it out there about twice a month.I didn't take any pic's yesterday but here's a few from another trip ,


----------



## fordmike65 (May 31, 2016)

Nice! We used to go crawling all over. I think these pics are around the Stoddard Wells area...


----------



## mrg (Jun 1, 2016)

Driverless trucks?


----------



## mrg (Jun 1, 2016)

Driverless trucks?, what just happened??, that was weird, it quadrupled my post, then I edited the last one, but it edited the second post the the last three post dissapeared?, is this the twilite zone? or is the CABE getting tired!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 1, 2016)

I would have been there, if I knew about it.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 1, 2016)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> I would have been there, if I knew about it.




Dangit!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 1, 2016)

mrg said:


> Driverless trucks?, what just happened??, that was weird, it quadrupled my post, then I edited the last one, but it edited the second post the the last three post dissapeared?, is this the twilite zone? or is the CABE getting tired!



Look closely; RC = radio control
There is a "Giant" Cig. Butt in 1 of the pics....


----------



## tikicruiser (Jun 1, 2016)

mrg said:


> Driverless trucks?, what just happened??, that was weird, it quadrupled my post, then I edited the last one, but it edited the second post the the last three post dissapeared?, is this the twilite zone? or is the CABE getting tired!



No not "Twilight Zone", it's just the "Bermuda Triangle" moving into the So. Cal. area!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 1, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Look closely; RC = radio control
> There is a "Giant" Cig. Butt in 1 of the pics....



You have too much time on your hands Mark


----------



## tikicruiser (Jun 1, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 323426 View attachment 323427 Nice! We used to go crawling all over. I think these pics are around the Stoddard Wells area...
> 
> View attachment 323415 View attachment 323416 View attachment 323419 View attachment 323420 View attachment 323421 View attachment 323422



Mike is that a "Scout or Bronco"?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 1, 2016)

tikicruiser said:


> Mike is that a "Scout or Bronco"?




IH Scout. I have a bunch of bodies including a Land Cruiser, Bronco & a hard to find Ford Courier. Boxes of frames,servos,speed controls, scale bits,etc.


----------



## tikicruiser (Jun 1, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 322613



What restaurant is that, the little mexican joint on huntington dr next to the doughnut shop on magnolia?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 1, 2016)

tikicruiser said:


> What restaurant is that, the little mexican joint on huntington dr next to the doughnut shop on magnolia?




Yup. Los Gueros


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 3, 2016)

Just found some old pics from an RC race in the OC. Built up a FWD 1/10th scale car for a new class. So much fun.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 3, 2016)

Also had a couple off-road cars including a 2WD Shortcourse Raptor.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 3, 2016)

Loved running my 1/10th 2WD Losi buggy too. So light & nimble. Didn't quite get the hang of it before bikes took over my spending cash.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 3, 2016)

Sponsored by Jack!
Did they contact you for your driving skills or consumption??


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 3, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Sponsored by Jack!
> Did they contact you for your driving skills or consumption??



Ha! :eek:


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 3, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Loved running my 1/10th 2WD Losi buggy too. So light & nimble. Didn't quite get the hang of it before bikes took over my spending cash.




I have a Savage Flux on 6 cells, only problem is it's hard to keep it from doin a one wheel wheelie at full throttle and when you hit something you hit hard! $$$$$$


----------

